# Patient w/mastectomy, biopsy of chest wall mass



## 40364 (Apr 4, 2014)

What code would you use patient had a mastectomy and now has a nodule. Procedure is Ultrasound guided percutaneous biopsy of the chest wall. Would you use a breast biopsy code or CPT 20206?


----------

